# Humps in Piedmont



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anybody have the GPS coordinates for these humps?


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

do you have a map that shows renolds rd.if so post it. may be able to help


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont have GPS coordinates but those humps are in Essex Bay and right near the 4H Camp.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Unless they moved the 4-H those humps are not near the 4-H. Middle of Essex and just past the mouth of Essex. Take a look again. The 4-H is down further another 1/2 mile or so


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll tell you how to get the coordinates if you tell me what's on 'em.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Google earth


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

I see the marina rd on the map, first bay to right has to be Essex bay, after leaving Essex the next hump should be on first bend according to map.

Snory


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My bad...meant to say as you are leaving Essex heading toward the 4H camp.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I had downloaded a map about a year ago that showed that 2nd hump on the map. The one heading towards the 4H. I think it was a Google Map. I kept bringing the map closer and closer and it showed the depth up to 9 feet deep in about 18 ft of water. We kept going over and over and never did find it


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

OK, I found the maps and it was 4 yrs ago and the maps came from Garmin's website. By typing in the address at the top of the paper I can't get to the page anymore. I went to the website and nothing is free anymore. The name on top of the maps say.....U.S. Recreational Lakes with Fishing Hot Spots East v5.......when I get time I'll scan the maps and post them


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

These are the maps from Garmin


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

try using google earth. it will tell you the gps #'s


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will try to get out on the lake with the info provided and confirm there location. My thought is that ay offshore structure is likely to have less pressure, hence a chance to catch more fish. I do this a lot at other local lakes with success.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Could someone be a little more precise as to where these humps are, please? I don't have a gps yet. I thought that I knew the lake pretty well and didn't know of these humps. I think that you are saying that the one hump is in the main lake in front of Essex bay. Where is the other one? Also, did you know that there is the remains of a steel bridge in Presmont bay? It is the bay between the 4h camp and Essex bay. You will find a creek channel crossing the lake and if you look long enough, you will find the bridge in about 18 to 20 fow. I would like to gps that someday.


----------



## G3jigger (Mar 18, 2008)

If your trying to find the humps you show on the map, You will be looking for a long time.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I looked when I first found the maps and could never find it. As for the bridge...It used to be a covered bridge. I don't know about the steel but I heard the only thing left is some timbers. Its about 50 to 75 yds from the right shoreline. Look at the second map I sent. You'll see T-356 on each side of the lake. I believe this is the old road that the bridge is on. Look at the map on the first post and you'll see T-356 and the creek channel is in dark blue. This should be where the old bridge is. I used to set my shallow alarm to about 8 ft and find it that way


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

how does one get gps or topos on google earth?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of gps do you have?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I tried the coordinate given. NO LUCK!!!! I know the how accurate my GPS is but using the given info. I am not finding the humps.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It may be because they are not there, especially the one in Essex Bay....


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I looked for those pretty hard a couple of years ago....Even put the coordinates in my GPS and using the Hotspots Map Card in my Lowrance, I tried to idle over them...NO SUCH LUCK...LOL If they are there I was unable to find them.....


Hawk


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

i have never been able to find them


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i gotta a couple humps on my chest!!!!!!!


----------

